# Nokia N8 hits Indian shelves tomorrow, for Rs. 26,259



## Nexus (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Evryone...
One Mobile I have been w8ing for long time
finally is launched in India, at price tad lower than Galaxy S 
Read the article here

N8 features here

This news actually solved my confusion about Galaxy S and  Xperia X10. But still Nokia has not supported for Media Files like *.avi and *.flv. But lets see. Has


----------



## Head Banger (Oct 12, 2010)

Great N82 replacement.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2010)

N8 have got good reviews...I too wanna see how it works realtime...but price tag of 26k is too much...it would be great if it comes down to 22k

And N8 support divx soo u can play avi on that....flv can be played even on my 5800..it will definitely work on N8


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 13, 2010)

hope that n8 is a success


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 13, 2010)

overpriced.. 22K should be the price


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 13, 2010)

It will come down to 22k in a couple of months. Anyways, my friend got it yesterday, and it is awesome.


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 13, 2010)

Already!!!!!!
that's good news...I will let some people buy it, lets see if the hardware needs any upgrade/modification or not. In the meantime the price will also drop in my opinion...


----------



## dreatica (Oct 13, 2010)

6x6 said:


> overpriced.. 22K should be the price



my friend bought n8 for 25k yesterday, its actually the mrp price that you guys are discussing here. Camera looks cool but this must features are missing:

1)There is no video light for recording hd videos at low light in N8.
2)There is no auto focus while capturing videos in N8.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2010)

autofocus in video is only in SE vivaz


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2010)

some good news for N8 lovers



> The latest Nokia flagship is actually capable of doing even better images and what's more important - it's quite apable of outputting 30 fps HD video with continuous autofocus.


Source :Nokia N8 gets better stills, 30 fps video with continuous autofocus - GSMArena.com news


----------



## jain_pranav (Oct 13, 2010)

Just read it on twitter..
Some maheshtelecom in mumbai is selling it for 23.5k..
So i guess 26k is the MRP but one can easily get the phone arnd 23-24k


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, My frnd got it from NPD, Bangalore itself for 24k yesterday.


----------



## Nexus (Oct 13, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> N8 have got good reviews...I too wanna see how it works realtime...but price tag of 26k is too much...it would be great if it comes down to 22k
> 
> And N8 support divx soo u can play avi on that....flv can be played even on my 5800..it will definitely work on N8



WowWWWI had Nokia 5800, but I always got file/format not supported. Hw u did dat? If N8 supports DivX, den its damn cool...



6x6 said:


> overpriced.. 22K should be the price


It is MRP. will come down in next few months. 



dreatica said:


> my friend bought n8 for 25k yesterday, its actually the mrp price that you guys are discussing here. Camera looks cool but this must features are missing:
> 
> 1)There is no video light for recording hd videos at low light in N8.
> 2)There is no auto focus while capturing videos in N8.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 13, 2010)

Got my review unit from Nokia yesterday. Will be spending the next 2 weeks with the N8 

If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the camera good enough to replace a digital camera? How fast is the s^3 compared to s60? How responsive is the screen and any unique feature?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

26k is good for 12MP camera....with Xenon (wow)
prices will be lower in 3~4 months.....



Nexus said:


> But still Nokia has not supported for Media Files like *.avi and *.flv. But lets see. Has


aizen-sama...i mean nexus....N8 supports DivX playback....so it does play avi,divx files with ease....thanx2 GPU built in.....

@sujoyp: does 5800 supports .flv?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

umm it have a flash player...an I think it play some files...will see

I use UCplayer and flv plays nicely


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 14, 2010)

the_souvik said:


> Is the camera good enough to replace a digital camera? How fast is the s^3 compared to s60? How responsive is the screen and any unique feature?



Mobile's camera cant replace digital dedicated camera due to weight / size limitations.

good camera should have large sensor, large lens, good flash. all these would add to size / weight of mobile.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I use UCplayer and flv plays nicely



is it english version or chineese


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

> is it english version or chineese



its english...search in ipmart forum for that


----------



## ajooba215 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey guys...just wanna know whether the touch of nokia n8 is close to iphones' touch or not?


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 14, 2010)

the_souvik said:


> Is the camera good enough to replace a digital camera? How fast is the s^3 compared to s60? How responsive is the screen and any unique feature?



Well. It can't replace a digital camera due to lack of optical zoom. But for everything else its as good if not better than 'many' digital cameras (not all)

Quite fast compared to S^1. Screen is responsive but there are occasions when it doesn't respond that well. Not as responsive as some other phones in the market. Though not way behind them.

Unique features are USB OTG, HDMI output, FM transmitter.....


----------



## Nexus (Oct 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> 26k is good for 12MP camera....with Xenon (wow)
> prices will be lower in 3~4 months.....
> 
> 
> ...




aizen-sama. 
yea I asked with Nokia Priority dealer, it works, currently I have Nokia 5800  and yea flv dont work, but no idea of apps available, I used SmartMovie bt no use.



sujoyp said:


> umm it have a flash player...an I think it play some files...will see
> 
> I use UCplayer and flv plays nicely



It has, den its gr8. UCPlayer, wher can I dload it.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2010)

yup ucplayer plays flv...its 100% sure...

just search for ucplayer on google u will definitely get it...remember download the english version only

then do u know y there is a flash player in 5800...does it play only swf file...


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Nokia N8 review: Director of photography - GSMArena.com


----------



## dreatica (Oct 16, 2010)

This one is much better :

Nokia N8, The Initial List Of Fourteen Wins And Fails

I think symbian has no future now, Nokia truely fails in high segment mobiles.


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 16, 2010)

Nexus said:


> aizen-sama. :
> currently I have Nokia 5800  and yea flv dont work, but no idea of apps available, I used SmartMovie bt no use.



It's about codec.Some files from youtube uses aac1 and other codecs which are not supported by these family of s60.(except samsung model no I forgot).
So no player would be able to play those.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> yup ucplayer plays flv...its 100% sure...
> 
> just search for ucplayer on google u will definitely get it...remember download the english version only
> 
> then do u know y there is a flash player in 5800...does it play only swf file...



but in its description its says i can play avi,mkv files also???


----------



## raj_in (Oct 16, 2010)

price is 24k or less than that


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> but in its description its says i can play avi,mkv files also???



it plays everything but lag too much...try it...I think it needs hardware accelerator to play fine


----------



## Nexus (Oct 16, 2010)

raj_in said:


> price is 24k or less than that



I checked with Nokia priority dealer, it said 23300.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Oct 19, 2010)

That is a phenomenal price for a phone with such outstanding features !  The camera , HDMI connection , USb OTG etc are really useful !


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 19, 2010)

hehe but i'll still wait for a another three months...I hope its price comes <20K within that period 
HTC/Android fones are better but none of them has a front camera (which I use to video call my folks)!


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nokia N8 would've been my dream gadget if it was on Android.
Excellent features and beautiful display...
I've ordered one today so I'm hoping to get it by tomorrow 
Nokia N8 Price in India: Dark Grey Color | Flipkart Mobiles


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 19, 2010)

i have the samsung Wave & it would've been my dream gadget if it had android...


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 19, 2010)

My Friend got it for 24k.

My Lame Comments,

1. Music Rocks, Bundled Earpiece is Awesome.
2. UI is almost same as Symbian^1 a.k.a s60v5 with few optimizations.
3. Camera is Good.
4. Build Quality is Really Good.

Didn't have much time to meddle with it.


----------



## dreatica (Oct 21, 2010)

v4u_luv2004 said:


> Nokia N8 would've been my dream gadget if it was on Android.
> Excellent features and beautiful display...
> I've ordered one today so I'm hoping to get it by tomorrow
> Nokia N8 Price in India: Dark Grey Color | Flipkart Mobiles



Why havent you tried from univercell.in ?
Nokia N8 Phone Details - touchscreen;symbianos;3g;wifi;Accelerometer;pushmail; :: UniverCell - The Mobile Expert - Buy Mobile phones, best mobile phone deals, cellphone accessories

Rs.22,691 and bluetooth headset free too (i guess).


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2010)

^^Univercell prices r without taxes...just click buy now and u would see Rs.900 vat 

the total price at univercell is 23599


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 21, 2010)

dreatica said:


> ...
> 2)There is no auto focus while capturing videos in N8.



There are mods available to do that. Along with getting un-processed raw images


----------



## dreatica (Oct 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^Univercell prices r without taxes...just click buy now and u would see Rs.900 vat
> 
> the total price at univercell is 23599



Thanks but its still cheaper than flipmart (23999 ) and they also provide bluetooth headset for free.


----------



## pillainp (Oct 23, 2010)

Snagged one just now from Binary Systems, Trivandrum. MRP 25,000.

Exchanged for my 11-month old 5800XM (for which I got 6K off from the N8 MRP).

Great looking phone, and very responsive.

Best part for me is that almost all my apps that I had on the 5800 came over and are working flawlessly on the new OS, so that transfer has been a largely painless process.

One other great thing is that all the beautiful 3rd party themes I had on the 5800 were also transferred and are still working on the N8, and they look great, with stylish icons and stuff.


----------



## rohanmathew (Oct 24, 2010)

I got n8 for 24k.great phone compared to galaxy.superb camera.battery life superb.go for it.I will give you a complete review soon.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats Rohan ! How do you like the camera on the phone? I'm loving the awesome wide angle images from it. 
Btw , what is everyone using to share the images ?


----------



## Ethereal (Nov 4, 2010)

6x6 said:


> Mobile's camera cant replace digital dedicated camera due to weight / size limitations.
> 
> good camera should have large sensor, large lens, good flash. all these would add to size / weight of mobile.



Actually , the N8 has the biggest sensor ever in a mobile , bigger than many point and shoot cameras. It also has a Xenon flash ! SO it can very well replace a digi cam.


----------



## blacklight (Nov 10, 2010)

how's the symbian 3 User Interface ? is it sluggish as the same old S60 UI ?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes it is sluggish but not that any Nokia user can feel. It is better than any handset ever launched by Nokia...but it is still miles behind Wave, Desire, Galaxy S, iPhone 4 and other popular handsets when it comes to responsiveness.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

If you've got the N8, then please post some pics taken from its camera.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2010)

Crap OS, dead at launch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2010)

hey whats Stereo FM with RDS


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2010)

> it plays everything but lag too much...try it...I think it needs hardware accelerator to play fine



Nokia N8's video core can play many formats depending on installed codec. New ones can be added by nokia when required. 

The lag is there due to high bit rate content.

You can refer to these blog posts for Nokia N8's usage..

The new precious: Nokia N8


Tips and trick for Nokia N8


Windows Media Centre remote for Nokia Touch phones


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Nokia N8's video core can play many formats depending on installed codec. New ones can be added by nokia when required.
> 
> The lag is there due to high bit rate content.
> 
> ...


Who told you post in threads other than the one we are fighting on? 

Heh, kidding


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2010)

I think coz of hardware Acceleration it can play contents smoothly...it was the main reason y core player and smartmovie didnt run on 5800


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 13, 2010)

> I think coz of hardware Acceleration it can play contents smoothly...it was the main reason y core player and smartmovie didnt run on 5800



Yeah. Core Player & Smart movie are no longer needed with Symbian^3 phones. Each Symbian phone will at least support Broadcom BCM2727 & the new video core which supports extendability with more codec.

You can also connect any Symbian^3 device with your PC running Windows Vista/Windows 7(preferred) & simply drag and drop a video to the device or sync by Windows Media player. This will automatically convert the video optimized for your phone & copy. 




> Who told you post in threads other than the one we are fighting on?



I am not discussion about N8 or other platforms, but just the feature set of N8.


----------



## Ethereal (Nov 13, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Crap OS, dead at launch.



Could you explain more what you mean by that ?



KaranTh85 said:


> hey whats Stereo FM with RDS




RDS means that you can get information like what song is playing etc...  but only if the radio station supports. A few stations in India support RDS, you should try it out.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2010)

Ethereal said:


> Could you explain more what you mean by that ?
> .



Symbian is dead and these guys share my opinion 
Why We’re Not Reviewing The Nokia N8 | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## dreatica (Nov 13, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Symbian is dead and these guys share my opinion
> Why We’re Not Reviewing The Nokia N8 | Gizmodo Australia



Thanks to you, and specially the author  I agree


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2010)

hey Nokia N8 price is now 22.5k in Thane....


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 16, 2010)

22.5k is great price for N8. And its camera is not just good its simply exceptional for a mobile device. Keep waiting for ages for such camera to arrive on other devices specially ones from HTC


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

^^it will soon come under 20~21k in next 3months.....
& Nokia is really focusing on Camera for NSeries...first N82 then N8 & then only N....

@yogi7272: pls post a review of N8...coz u have posted many Nokia Nseries reviews here.....


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 26, 2010)

@KaranTh85 - These days not on the forums.  Rest assured N8 is a great device. Fantastic gadget.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Dec 26, 2010)

n8 is not available anywhere..not even in chd..there is extreme shortage


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2011)

wow so nokia sold nearly *3.5 to 4 million N8*. thats some good figure for Nokia

It has also become one of the top selling handsets in Finland, India, Malaysia and UAE

Techtree.com India > News > Consumer Electronics > Nokia N8 Sells Close to 4 Million Units


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Nov 9, 2011)

Qn to you all:

Is there any retailer or an ecommerce site, over where I could get a N8 for around 18k or so. FK says, it's been permanently discontinued (which is not the case) and LB retails it for 22+, which is obcene. The cheapest i got, is in Adexmart (20.8k), but am skeptical over this site.

Responses would be very much appreciated.

Am based in bangalore.


Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## sharang_3 (Nov 9, 2011)

adexmart is fine..dont worry...


----------

